# Hello betta mania



## natt2543 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies and gentlemen
Check out my site at www.nattbetta.freeservers.com
We have more and more fish to serve you with Halfmoon and Super delta. Please feel free to mail me.
Thanks and regards. :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice Buttefly on your home page.


RC


----------



## Bella (Jan 19, 2005)

beautiful fish


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

is there another way to reach you at,. cause my comp- wouldn't let me throught your webber.


----------

